# Id a bug please



## Dohboy (11 Apr 2020)

Hi all, just found this weird thing in my tank wrapped up in fern leaves, wondering what it is and should i be worried?


----------



## GHNelson (11 Apr 2020)

Hi
Probably a larva....from a flying insect!
Below is a Caddis Fly larva.


----------



## Dohboy (11 Apr 2020)

Thanks for the reply. Do you reckon its harmless. It looks a bit different than your pic maybe its just younger, 5mm ish long. Its strange its the second one i found. And i've recently 2 days ago dewormed the tank to get rid of hydra that i think came in on some bolbitis. So it survived being dosed with Flubendazole


----------



## Witcher (11 Apr 2020)

Dohboy said:


> Do you reckon its harmless.


If it's Caddisfly as per Hoggie's suggestion, some of your larger fish will eat it with great pleasure.
But if you have no fish at all, I'd personally keep it and observe the transition to the terrestrial form.


----------



## Dohboy (11 Apr 2020)

No real large fish at the moment largest are forktail rainbows and rummys. I might have to buy more fish so. To late i already removed it out of frustration. With the hydra annoying me then this. I should have put it in a jar really. Just never seen anything like it or anyother pest in the 5 or so years iv kept fish


----------



## dw1305 (12 Apr 2020)

Hi all, 
It is the caterpillar of a China-mark Moth. I don't know which one, but something like <"Brown China-mark (Elophila nymphaeata)"> looks likely. 

We have a <"couple of threads"> with these.  

cheers Darrel


----------



## Dohboy (12 Apr 2020)

Cheers darrel, should i be worried or will they just leave on their own. Anything i should do


----------



## GHNelson (12 Apr 2020)

So it is!!!...….


----------



## dw1305 (12 Apr 2020)

Hi all, 





Dohboy said:


> Cheers darrel, should i be worried or will they just leave on their own. Anything i should do


Not really, it/they won't do much damage to the plant. 

If you are worried, but don't want to kill it, you could pop it in a pond, they normally feed on _Potamogeton_ spp.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Dohboy (12 Apr 2020)

Grand thanks for help. Much appreciated


----------

